# St. Pete Saltwater Classic



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Check this out - www.saltwaterclassicseries.com.

This is a combination Redfish - Kingfish tournament Sept 30 - Oct 2 big sponsors, big payout, great location. 

Proceeds go to Central and Northern Fl "Make-A-Wish Foudation"


----------

